# Why HD foam handles



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There are those that question why I shoot larger more bulky slingshots with HD foam handles the most. Most of them are young whippersnappers that have not encountered Arthur yet. Have not had the muscle melt from there hand, leaving tendons exposed to pressure and feeling like your funny bone. That's why! For those that have discovered pain in there finger tendons while shooting, there is some help. My HD foam grips will work on the Trumark S9 and the Saunders Hawk. They will also work on other patterns with a little ingenuity. My price for this comfort has also gone down a bit. I will sell one of these grips shipped anywhere in the USA for $5 (now min. order required). This is a small price to pay if suffering from arthritis while shooting or just have thin fingers. So why do I shoot with a HD foam grip on my favorite slingshots? Just take a look at my 74 year old hand in the photo below and understand. - Tex -- PS don't feel sorry for me I have eaten plenty of fried eggs in my day and still do!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Ouch....Sorry Tex....







That sucks. 
great idea using the foam. How do you handle artthritus in the knuckles from pouch pull?..Other than lighter bands and shorter shooting sessions.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is much worse in my left hand than in my right. -- Tex


----------

